# Physical



## KRyder (10 Jul 2011)

So, I have my online application form filled out, quite literally just have to hit submit. What's stopping me? My physical condition. 

I would like to be in by the Fall. (Late August, early September) but in order to do so I need to pass the minimum physical requirements by then. I've already started training, but I'm literally going from being not physically active to working out every day. Strength training, check. Cardio, working on. Going slower with it. Starting with half an hour daily, will be bumping it up to 45 minutes per day in two weeks, and 60 minutes per day in four weeks. My goal is that in a month's time I'll be able to do proper push-ups and sit-ups rather than the "girl push-ups" and crunches. As I said, I'm shamefully out of shape. The last goal I'll be working on is the running, which I've been working up to with long distance walking along with a mix of jogging and running. 

Not worried about the aptitude test - I took a look at the pre-test and I'm confident I can do well with it. 

So my issue comes back to the physically fit requirements. I've never wanted to do something as bad as I want this. Is it reasonable to expect that in two months I can get up to the point where I should be to join?

My second question is should I apply now, or should I wait? I'm not sure how long the application process will take in total. Will I be expected to pass a physical test before I get to Basic Training? The only thing that is keeping me back is if I would be tested for the physical immediately, and that I wouldn't have time to take the summer and train heavily. I really have no idea what I'm doing here.


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2011)

From what you'll find if you browse the threads around here, the application process from start to getting to St Jean is pretty lengthy right now, so you'll likely have time to train.  I wouldn't count on getting in when you're planning - there are people ahead of you in the queue that have been there awhile, so unless you're planning on joining the Reserves, you'll likely be waiting a bit.  You only have to do a PT test before Basic if you're joing the Reserves - if going Regular Force, you'll be fitness tested when you get to St Jean.

Good Luck.

MM

Edit for spelling


----------



## KRyder (10 Jul 2011)

Terrific, thanks. With that in mind, I think I'll review my application and submit it soon. I figured there would be a waiting list of some sort.


----------



## Chrispi (10 Jul 2011)

Kryder,

You will find the saying "Hurry up and Wait" throughout MANY threads on these forums...
Hurry up and get you application in - Then begin the wait.
You will also find MANY threads about things to do during that wait... including physical fitness.

I'd recommend getting that application in ASAP.  If you wait too long, your trade might be so full they stop taking applicants.

Also, do yourself a favour, and review some of the threads regarding the CFAT.  The sample test is not even close in difficulty to the actual.
The actual CFAT is much more difficult than what is in the sample...  Do not underestimate it.
It is a test, you will need to study.

Good Luck!


----------



## KRyder (11 Jul 2011)

Submitting it tomorrow, just need to add some training I'd forgotten. In the meantime I've got solid goals for where I want to be. Just a matter of putting the work in. I'll dig around the other threads and see what others are up to. 

I know I'll definitely need to brush up on my math a bit for it. Funny how when we don't use things how quickly we lose the ability. Thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## ltgrenier (11 Jul 2011)

I'm quite in the same situation as you are, I sent my application last week. 

For your training, what helped me start running (I'm quite out of shape too) is buying quality shoes. It's alot easier when you have the right equipment and I didn't think there was a difference between 50$ and 125$ shoes until I tried it! Alot of great website with reviews if needed. Also, if you have an Android phone, check out the app Cardio Trainer, it helps keeping record of your progress and other useful tools (or other apps in Apple's App store). My 0,02$ .

Good luck!


----------



## KRyder (11 Jul 2011)

ltgrenier said:
			
		

> For your training, what helped me start running (I'm quite out of shape too) is buying quality shoes.



Hey, thanks. Have a nice pair of running shoes. Put them on with a delighted sigh - shoes do make a nice difference. I do not have an Android, but I likely can find something for my iPod. Never thought about that.

Submitted my application today. Tomorrow I start a gym membership. Not so much training a lot right now as learning about how to go about it injury-free, proper nutrition, etc. 

Best of luck to you too!


----------



## Ayrsayle (12 Jul 2011)

A bunch of us who applied in April (or earlier) are just now getting our selection notification - For Sept. I was lucky, 3.5 months total - the norm seems closer to 6 (with many longer). Keep up the hard work, but don't count on it being a quick process!

Speaking from personal experience (as a former university student who did well) there were elements of the CFAT which I was challenged by. I thought similar to you that the practice test would be indicative - I was sorely mistaken. Pace yourself with the training - start small, but keep at it. It works wonders (lost 20 pounds over the last year - nice bonus).

Good luck!


----------



## Trick (12 Jul 2011)

As others have said, do not underestimate the CFAT, it is much harder than the sample. My own personal advice would be to work on your times as well when practicing- the time limit was a big challenge for me, and really shook my confidence, but luckily I came out doing well. 

As for fitness, if you really are starting from the bottom, don't over-do it. Honestly, doing 45min of honest cardio every day in a month will be too much for you. By honest cardio I mean running, not walking the dog in the morning. As far as training goes, don't get get too hung up on terms- weight-lifting (especially proper weight-lifting) is really cardio too. I burn far more calories in the ring and in the gym than I even come close to in my running. I run just for the discipline and to keep a good aerobic base. So just a few things to keep in mind- no point in going all crazy with it and then burning out in 3 weeks and sitting on your ass for 6 months.

Best of luck with everything, and yes, get that app in ASAP.


----------



## KRyder (12 Jul 2011)

Trick said:
			
		

> As for fitness, if you really are starting from the bottom, don't over-do it. Honestly, doing 45min of honest cardio every day in a month will be too much for you. By honest cardio I mean running, not walking the dog in the morning. As far as training goes, don't get get too hung up on terms- weight-lifting (especially proper weight-lifting) is really cardio too. I burn far more calories in the ring and in the gym than I even come close to in my running. I run just for the discipline and to keep a good aerobic base. So just a few things to keep in mind- no point in going all crazy with it and then burning out in 3 weeks and sitting on your *** for 6 months.



I'm trying to work on doing 45 minutes of physical activity; strength training, jogging, combining it with other stuff as well, working at my own pace. I recognize when I've had enough, and have to ease off. If I find the pace I'm going at is too much I'll cut back. I guess I'm just... feeling the pressure to get back in shape.


----------



## Jimmy_D (12 Jul 2011)

KRyder said:
			
		

> I'm trying to work on doing 45 minutes of physical activity; strength training, jogging, combining it with other stuff as well, working at my own pace. I recognize when I've had enough, and have to ease off. If I find the pace I'm going at is too much I'll cut back. I guess I'm just... feeling the pressure to get back in shape.



This is definitely a good start, believe me getting yourself into a good workout routine is not the most easiest thing in the world to do. Like look at me I'm basically fit to go back to duty and i can get a good jog in, but where having surgery the past Christmas definitely tells me that i need to slow down sometime. But, here's the thing. For running you want to get yourself into it (easier said then done), if your using an iPod or other music device while you run (recommended), your gonna want to put fast pace/track song on because the slow songs are just gonna slow you down while the quicker beat will help your adrenaline and help you push on and further. Also, know your personal limit. Running can be a good thing but if you dint pay attention to what your body is telling you as you run it could result in you tiring quicker or even cause some pain which will deter you from running, and that's not what you want to happen. Also your gonna want to through in some push ups and sit ups, so go 1km then do 10-20 push ups and sit ups, another km and so on and so forth. or start smaller if need be.


----------



## Nauticus (16 Jul 2011)

KRyder said:
			
		

> So, I have my online application form filled out, quite literally just have to hit submit. What's stopping me? My physical condition.
> 
> I would like to be in by the Fall. (Late August, early September) but in order to do so I need to pass the minimum physical requirements by then. I've already started training, but I'm literally going from being not physically active to working out every day. Strength training, check. Cardio, working on. Going slower with it. Starting with half an hour daily, will be bumping it up to 45 minutes per day in two weeks, and 60 minutes per day in four weeks. My goal is that in a month's time I'll be able to do proper push-ups and sit-ups rather than the "girl push-ups" and crunches. As I said, I'm shamefully out of shape. The last goal I'll be working on is the running, which I've been working up to with long distance walking along with a mix of jogging and running.
> 
> ...


Like others have said, the application process is long for many people now, and you would _most likely_ not be in by August or September. Of course, nobody could say with certainty, but we can take educated guesses based on others who are applying during this same time.

I personally think it's best to apply after you _meet_ the minimum requirements (because if you just meet them, you still are a long way off for BMQ-level of fitness), but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Donny (17 Jul 2011)

Submitting the application and then start physical training would be the best idea like others said. i am still waiting to be called for a job offer. Medical completed about a week ago. i first submitted my application on 19th April and i am thinking my stuff is moving faster considering its only been 4 months. 
CFAT is not easy therefore do not underestimate it. 
good luck!


----------



## ward0043 (17 Jul 2011)

Well since you already handed in your application it is to late to speculate on how long the process may take, instead focus on what you can change. 

As for exercise and getting into shape, your attitude is really refreshing! I have a couple of suggestions off the top of my head, take them with a grain of salt though, everyone is different.

- You said it yourself, diet is important. Whether you are cutting or bulking, it is at least 50% of the journey to physical transformation. In any case, look into a protein shake for a quick and efficient source of protein after your workouts, to give your body the building blocks it needs to repair that broken tissue, and build new muscle. Whey is one of the most common brands, but the type will depend on your goals. Generally I'd say low carbs are for cutting, and high carbs are for bulking, but if you are cutting and trying to gain endurance and strength, I would suggest going with high carbs, to give your body the energy to keep up with your insane schedule. 

- Check out pre-workout supplements. They can help increase the intensity and length of your workout, and contain ingredients found in weight loss products to help you with that as well. I currently use Jack3d.

- Since it sounds like you are relatively new to working out, look into compound exercises and routines. Compound exercises use several different muscle groups, and is the key to building overall strength. Some such exercises include bench press, squats, deadlifts, bent over rows, pull ups, military presses, etc. These, among others, will give you the strength you need, at least compared to the typical beach work-out of biceps and triceps 

- When you start out with these exercises, start with low weight. Having the exact form, to do it safely and effectively with heavy weight takes time. However, that does not mean that the lighter weight needs to be ineffective. You can increase the effectiveness by increasing the number of reps and the tempo. So instead of doing 6 reps of heavy weight, you will do 12-15 reps of lighter weight. In regards to the tempo, instead of lifting 1 second up, and then 1 second down to complete a rep, try going 2-3 seconds up, and 3-4 seconds down, etc. That will increase the duration of time that your muscle is under tension, which can make up for the lighter weight, and also help you on your form. 

- As for cardio, try seeing if your gym offers any group classes (free at my gym) having other people around can help to push you past your limit. I know when I am in those bike classes and want to give up, then see 64 year old Tim with a smile on his face, I suck it up and keep going! 

- Above all, remember to rest! Your body repairs itself when you are sleeping, so make sure your don't skip out on it. Don't workout the same muscle group two days in a row, it will not grow! You can use different splits to allow you to go to the gym more in a week without over working muscles, such as Day1: Push (chest, triceps, shoulders), Day 2: Legs: (hams, quads, calfs), Day 3: Pull (Back, biceps, traps), Day 4: Rest (optional). As a side note, I workout abs every other day, in between exercises. Don't be afraid to take that day off, it's better to do that and come in the next day at 120%, then to keep doing workouts at 80%.

Anyways, I hope this can help in some way. If nothing else, know other people want you to succeed as well!


----------



## Donny (17 Jul 2011)

Costco has good quality Whey Isolate and its cheap there.


----------

